# 10" Compressus



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, i finally took some pics of my monster compressus :nod: I've had this guy for almost a month now, so it was time to post some pics! There have been a few people asking to see some pics, so here they are! I was lucky enough to get some info about this comp and where it was originally bought and how long its been in captivity, which is a big plus IMO. The original owner bought this compressus from Shark Aquarium about 4 years ago at around 2". It was sold as a Peru rhom. It grew from around 2-7" in 2 years and hit the 10" (TL) in 3 years. The original owner sold the comp to Bawb2u. He also knew the original owner and remembers the fish when it was purchased at 2" and watched the fish grow to this size. This piranha was believed to be a Rhom up until recently when Bawb2u posted pics in the ID forum and had Frank ID it, and it was ID'ed as a Compressus. Here are the pics


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

damn hes huge nice comp!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damn thats a nice P! w/e it is its amazing!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great looking compressus, looks like a bigger version of mine lol
I'm sad the bars go away after a couple of years.. mine still has them, adds a nice touch


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

very nice compressus...that is the first time i see one that big...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Probably the biggest compressus on the board


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Peter, he looks great! I'm glad he's doing well for you and those pictures are beautiful. I'm extremely happy that you got that fish and he's with somebody that appreciates him. It's funny, when you see a fish every day you sort of forget just how nice it really is. Thanks for posting up those shots!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's the biggest Compressus I have ever seen!
She's beautiful.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gorgeous compressus and amazing picture quality. looks like he doesnt mind working it for the camera


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

SOOOO NICEEE!!!! and it's perfect condition too!! how big's that tank?

wow it's so mature and has like this blue-purple hue to it

NIIIICEEEE


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the complements guys!








He's in a 75g. He really doesn't mind the camera, he would come right up to the glass when i was taking the pics. He's pretty interactive. He really does have great colors, if i only knew how to REALLY use this camera i could get some better pics, without the flash and not in AUTO mode, lol.

Bob, the least i could do is give a fish like this a good home!


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great looking compressus, looks like a bigger version of mine lol
> I'm sad the bars go away after a couple of years.. mine still has them, adds a nice touch


Dippy, i actually used your comp pics to do a comparison to mine, when i first got it. They really do look identical, lol. If i only knew anything about planted tanks....Your comps tank looks amazing man. I sometimes think about trying live plants, but i chicken out...when i get some time i'll start hanging out in the planted tank section and maybe attempt to doing something with a spare tank i have....


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thats a beautiful fish man, the colors look great, his condition is immaculate, good job


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

One word...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice Compre....I hope my 7 Compr get that big withine a couple year.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, beautiful fish and way to get some great growth out of him!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

wow thats the biggest Compressus I ever seen. Looks very healthy. good job raising that bad boy!!1!111!


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

damn, nice..


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

what a beatiful specimen


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice thats POTM material right there


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Beautiful fish, but that looks like a Rhom to me.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

WowawiWawawa! NIce Compressus, biggest ive ever seen.


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

That is such a beautiful fish! The colors are absolutely amazeing! I am very jelous.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that is a stunning fish, definately a show piece right there. what great condition to, I mean that fish looks so clean and perfect.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice, love the eyes


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

That is a gorgeous specimen there. Certainly the largest compressus I have seen. Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Beautiful fish, but that looks like a Rhom to me.


Here's a post from when I had Frank check it out. Pictures got lost in the upgrade but that was my fish. 
Original ID from Frank


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Very Nice compressus


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

AMAZING! THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

beautiful.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

the next POTM winner for me....ill definately vote for you...hehehe


----------



## igor700 (Jul 15, 2006)

absolutly stunning.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

THAT IS ONE OF THE BEST FISH I HAVE SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that HUGE looks great


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

I WISH ALL THE MEMBERS WOULD SHOW SUPERIOR PICS LIKE THAT!!!!!
TO ME YOU'RE AN AMERICAN IDOL OF PIRANHA KEEPING!!!!!
ARAMAX


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

ARAMAX said:


> I WISH ALL THE MEMBERS WOULD SHOW SUPERIOR PICS LIKE THAT!!!!!
> TO ME YOU'RE AN AMERICAN IDOL OF PIRANHA KEEPING!!!!!
> ARAMAX


Wow, thanks man!







I can't take credit for the pics, it was all the camera! (Canon Rebel XT Digital SLR 8.0MP) Still trying to figure it out. Hopfully one of these days i'll learn all the features


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, I'm blown away! That fish is PERFECT and you must have a very nice camera as well.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Dippy, i actually used your comp pics to do a comparison to mine, when i first got it. They really do look identical, lol. If i only knew anything about planted tanks....Your comps tank looks amazing man. I sometimes think about trying live plants, but i chicken out...when i get some time i'll start hanging out in the planted tank section and maybe attempt to doing something with a spare tank i have....


Ya, you have to love how identical they really are.. Mine has a blue sheen to his side just like yours as well, and has a nice red throat like yours as well.. Even the face looks like they could be brothers lol
Anytime you want to dive into the planted realm, we are here to help! 
Right now there is lots of great help over in the planted aquarium forums by very knowledgeable peeps.. If we can't get you on the right page, ..lol


----------

